# Gran Paradiso



## spOOky fish (19. Januar 2004)

tach allerseits,

weiß hier jemand wie es aktuelle am Gran Paradiso aussieht/aussah (ja ich weiß -  Schnee, aber das mein ich nicht )? kann man die in der Bike veröfftentlichte Strecke noch fahren oder sind sogar einige Wege wieder instand gesetzt worden?
Da die eigentliche Umrundung nur 3 Tage dauert, würde mich interssieren ob sich unterwegs einige Abstecher lohnen.

Danke schonmal


----------



## marco (20. Januar 2004)

spOOky fish schrieb:
			
		

> tach allerseits,
> 
> weiß hier jemand wie es aktuelle am Gran Paradiso aussieht/aussah (ja ich weiß -  Schnee, aber das mein ich nicht )? kann man die in der Bike veröfftentlichte Strecke noch fahren oder sind sogar einige Wege wieder instand gesetzt worden?
> Da die eigentliche Umrundung nur 3 Tage dauert, würde mich interssieren ob sich unterwegs einige Abstecher lohnen.
> ...



der zustand der route ist derselbe wie im bericht oder auf www.bike-board.net. Kumpels von mir sind die tour im september 2003 gefahren. Keine verbote!!!
Mein vorschlag: nach der tour 1 tag pause in Courmayeur beim Mont Blanc. Danach ab nach La Thuile und die tour fahren: http://www.vdaoutdoor.it/ind_mtb/Chavannes.htm. Der blick vom Col Chavannes zum Moont Blanc wirst du nicht so schnell vergessen.
Andere touren in der gegend: www.vdaoutdoor.it


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spOOky fish (22. Januar 2004)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> der zustand der route ist derselbe wie im bericht oder auf www.bike-board.net. Kumpels von mir sind die tour im september 2003 gefahren. Keine verbote!!!
> Mein vorschlag: nach der tour 1 tag pause in Courmayeur beim Mont Blanc. Danach ab nach La Thuile und die tour fahren: http://www.vdaoutdoor.it/ind_mtb/Chavannes.htm. Der blick vom Col Chavannes zum Moont Blanc wirst du nicht so schnell vergessen.
> Andere touren in der gegend: www.vdaoutdoor.it



danke schonmal. nun gibts ja von dem gebiet kompass-karten. kann man die benutzen oder sollte man besser auf andere zurückgreifen?


----------



## marco (22. Januar 2004)

spOOky fish schrieb:
			
		

> danke schonmal. nun gibts ja von dem gebiet kompass-karten. kann man die benutzen oder sollte man besser auf andere zurückgreifen?



nimm die IGC wie auf meiner website. Auf einer karte hast du dann die gesamte tour


----------



## stuntzi (17. Juli 2004)

sind die umrundung letzte woche gefahren (anfang juli). bis auf ein paar kurze schneefeldquerungen alles kein problem. keine bikeverbote. 

der col larissa am zweiten tag hat zwar die leichteste auffahrt (alles fahrbar, keine schotterfeldschlepperei), dafür siehts bergab wirklich übel aus. im oberen teil kann man noch teilweise vom kaputten weg auf (steile) wiesen ausweichen, aber weiter unten ist dann wirklich bergab-schleppen angesagt. schätze so ca. eine stunde. wenn ihr an einer grusligen alm ankommt, haltet euch rechts talwärts (keine markierung, alle eventuellen pfadspuren von kühen zertrampelt). nicht (!) links über die weide queren.

der letzte downhill nach val savaranche von dem es in der beschreibung so nett heißt, "Wir können nicht mehr warten, diesen Wunderweg unter den Stollen zu nehmen" beginnt leider mit 30 minuten bergab klettern über ein übles schotterfeld mit riesigen felsbrocken. hier war vielleicht mal ein weg, er ist auch stückweise für einige meter noch sichtbar, aber dem bikegenuß hat sich wohl irgendwann eine geröll-lawine in den weg gestellt .

ansonsten eine traumtour, vor allem was die alpine kulisse angeht. trailmäßig haben mir die cottischen alpen oder auch das royatal allerdings noch besser gefallen.

stefan.

ps, man ist am paradiso als biker immer noch ein exot. und das mit dem anfeuern und den gratulationen der wanderer stimmt auch noch .


----------



## lotti (20. Juli 2004)

Hallo Stuntzi,

bist Du auf der G.P. Tour mit dem Bus nach Ceresole Reale gefahren
(wie von Marco beschrieben) oder bist Du auf der Straße gefahren?

Weißt Du denn, ob es Sinn macht, diese Straße zu fahren? Ich habe 
aus diversen anderen Internet-Postings den Eindruck erhalten, als ob
man die "alte" (weggeschwemmte) Straße durchaus noch fahren
könnte. Wo anders habe ich gelesen, dass die "neue" (Tunnel)-
Straße für den normalen öffentlichen Verkehr gesperrt wäre...
und gut beleuchtet sei...Ich weiß aber nicht, ob diese Infos 
zutreffend sind.

Kannst Du dazu was aus Deiner Erfahrung dazu sagen?

Gibt's sonst noch was interessantes oder wissenwertes, was mir
vor Beginn der Tour helfen könnte? Ich will in ca. 14 Tagen
loslegen...

Danke und Gruß
Lotti


----------



## stuntzi (20. Juli 2004)

also... wir sind natürlich bus gefahren. zur zeit fährt nur ein einziger pro tag und zwar um 18:30, eventuell gibts in zwei wochen noch einen früh und einen mittags.

es gibt keine alte straße mehr, nur noch die neue. die beinhaltet jegliche art von autoverkehr und ist absolut (!) ungeeignet zum radln. selbst außerhalb der (nur teilweise beleuchteten) tunnels ist sie so schmal, daß es schon bei einem radler und einem auto manchmal probleme geben würde. der bus ist wirklich die bessere lösung, kostet so um die drei (!) euro und bringt dich um kurz nach sieben nach ceresole reale. dann radlst du noch drei kilometer und 100 höhenmeter flach bis zum absolut traumhaft gemütlichem rifugio g. muzio. geniales essen, schöner kamin, nette zimmer, freundliche leute, billigst für av-mitglieder und auch sonst nicht teuer.

wenn du wirklich absolut strikt gegen bus-unterstützung bist, dann schlage ich vor, ihr übernachtet unten in pont canavese und startet mit dem ersten schimmer von tageslicht so ab 5 uhr früh, dann schafft man die 1200 höhenmeter vielleicht noch größtenteils ohne verkehr. aber warum... 

stef.


----------



## stuntzi (20. Juli 2004)

ach ja... man könnte die tour auch in cogne oder pont canavese anfangen, wenn man mit dem auto von mailand/turin her kommt. besonders letzeres ist bestimmt näher. außerdem hat man dann nicht gleich den 3200m col lauson am ersten tag und kann sich noch etwas akklimatisieren. aber die schlepperei auf diesen pass ist so oder so übel .


----------



## spOOky fish (5. April 2005)

hallo allerseits,

gibts hier was neues oder erwähnenswertes bezüglich gran paradiso?

danke


----------



## stuntzi (5. April 2005)

fahr ihn einfach... mal was andres als immer nur gardasee.
aber noch nicht jetzt !!

stef.


----------



## marco (5. April 2005)

spOOky fish schrieb:
			
		

> hallo allerseits,
> 
> gibts hier was neues oder erwähnenswertes bezüglich gran paradiso?
> 
> danke



schnee gerade   

die erste etappe auf dem col lauson ist wegen wettersicherheit ausgewählt worden: erst starten, wenn der wetterbericht für den nächsten tag gute verhältnisse verspricht ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spOOky fish (6. April 2005)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> schnee gerade



viel oder eher weniger? wäre schön wenn man anfang juli ins auge fassen kann.


----------



## marco (6. April 2005)

eher wenig schnee dieses jahr, sehr wenig.

Webcam in Valsavaranche (1900 meter): http://www.regione.vda.it/turismo/webcami_i.asp?pk_pancam=101&pk=429&stg=


cogne: http://www.regione.vda.it/turismo/webcami_i.asp?pk_pancam=37&pk=380&stg=


sonst. http://www.turbolink.it/html/webcam/italia/webcam_valle_aosta.html


----------



## spOOky fish (6. April 2005)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> eher wenig schnee dieses jahr, sehr wenig.




schön zu hören 

für alle interessierten hier noch ein geografischer webcam-überblick:

http://www.regione.vda.it/turismo/carte_webcam_i.asp


----------



## marco (6. April 2005)

aber am wochenende soll es ziemlich heftig schneien


----------



## Biking_Flow (31. Juli 2005)

Ich wollte nicht extra einen neuen Thread eröffnen, deshalb post ich in diesem etwas älteren...

und zwar gehts mir um das Thema Col Lauson, und um gleich auf den Punkt zu kommen: ich bin mit zwei Kollegen gerade von unserer heurigen Alpentour zurückgekommen, und wir sind an dem Pass kläglich gescheitert. Gut, der Grund dafür war der zu späte Start im Tal, aber um was es mir geht: ich versteh wirklich nicht, wie man auf die Behauptung kommen kann, dass dieser Pfad bis auf "die ersten 800 Meter" und "einige Spitzkehren" problemlos bis 3000m fahrbar sein soll.

Wir sind sicher nicht die schlechtesten Biker, und natürlich wäre etwas mehr fahrbar gewesen als wir es wirklich versucht haben - aber in meinen Augen sind mind. 40% des Weges bis zur Höhe 2960 (dort sind wir umgekehrt) nicht fahrbar. 
Und um sicher zu gehen, dass wir nicht einfach zu blöd sind, würd ich gern wissen, ob noch wer anderer Erfahrungen mit dem Pass hat, und wie ihr das ganze seht?!? @stuntzi, war für dich die Auffahrt wirklich "kein Problem", wie du schreibst?

Nur um das klarzustellen, ich will hier nicht rumjammern, mir hats trotz Schieben sehr gut gefallen, die Landschaft ist echt wunderschön, und Steinböcke in natura sieht man ja auch nit alle Tage. Aber von "fahren bis auf 3000m" kann meiner Meinung nach keine Rede sein, ich schätze wir haben ca. 600 Höhenmeter, eher mehr geschoben.

Und @Marco, ich fänds nett, wenn du ein Foto vom oberen Teil des Weges bzw. von den ersten Abfahrtsmetern herzeigen könntest, würd mich interessieren wies nach unserem Umkehrpunkt weitergegangen wäre...


----------



## Biking_Flow (31. Juli 2005)

Achja, falls es potentielle Col Lauson-Interessenten sich einen Einblick verschaffen wollen: so sieht der Weg von unserem Umkehrpunkt gesehen aus:

Einmal nicht hingezoomt: http://unet.univie.ac.at/~a0203330/P1010609.JPG

und auf dem Bild ist der Weg sogar zumindest ansatzweise sichtbar: http://unet.univie.ac.at/~a0203330/P1010603.JPG

Schade, dass es nicht gereicht hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco (31. Juli 2005)

Biking_Flow schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte nicht extra einen neuen Thread eröffnen, deshalb post ich in diesem etwas älteren...
> 
> und zwar gehts mir um das Thema Col Lauson, und um gleich auf den Punkt zu kommen: ich bin mit zwei Kollegen gerade von unserer heurigen Alpentour zurückgekommen, und wir sind an dem Pass kläglich gescheitert. Gut, der Grund dafür war der zu späte Start im Tal, aber um was es mir geht: ich versteh wirklich nicht, wie man auf die Behauptung kommen kann, dass dieser Pfad bis auf "die ersten 800 Meter" und "einige Spitzkehren" problemlos bis 3000m fahrbar sein soll.
> 
> ...




so wär's gewesen:







Wir sind die tour 2002 gefahren, seit dem sind viele biker da hochgefahren und das ist der erste fall, in dem ich höre es wäre nicht fahrbar. Viele haben sich bei mir gemeldet nach der Tour.
Es ist ein trail, bergauf. Aber der Untergrund ist meistens glatt und die Steilheit hält sich in Grenzen. 
Mich würde es interessieren, ob du den Trail am Lago gefahren bist: http://www.lagobiker.it/context.jsp?ID_LINK=11&area=5
Wenn du ihn schaffst, ist der Col Lauson kein Problem.

Schade, eigentlich. Aber die Gran Paradiso Runde ist eine richtige fette Alpentour, sollte nicht unterschätzt werden.


----------



## marco (31. Juli 2005)

Biking_Flow schrieb:
			
		

> Achja, falls es potentielle Col Lauson-Interessenten sich einen Einblick verschaffen wollen: so sieht der Weg von unserem Umkehrpunkt gesehen aus:
> 
> Einmal nicht hingezoomt: http://unet.univie.ac.at/~a0203330/P1010609.JPG
> 
> ...



diese sind die letzten 200/300 Höhenmeter, hier schiebt man. Aber es hat wirklich wenig zum Pass gefehlt!!


----------



## Biking_Flow (1. August 2005)

@Marko, danke für die rasche Antwort. Das obige Foto von der anderen Seite kenne ich natürlich - die Fotos auf deiner Homepage sind ja wohl alle Pflichtlektüre   Ich meinte ein Bild von ganz oben bzw. von den ersten Wegmetern auf der anderen Seite runter.

Jedenfalls, ich finde es interessant, dass du schon von vielen anderen Bikern Feedback erhalten hast, und diese offensichtlich alles gefahren sind. In unserem Fall muss man sagen, dass wir danach noch 8 Tage weiter sind, und deshalb bei einigen steileren Stellen einfach aus Gründen der Kraftersparnis geschoben haben.

Allerdings bin ich der Meinung, dass auch in bester Verfassung viele Abschnitte einfach nicht fahrbar sind, Beispiele: die 50Hms unterhalb des ersten Jadghauses. Oder das Stück zwischen Ende des flachen Wegabschnittes im Talkessel bis zur Holzbrücke. Seid ihr das wirklich alles gefahren?? Falls ja, dann großen Respekt, und wir waren fahrtechnisch zu schlecht drauf (den von dir beschriebenen Trail am Lago kenne ich leider noch nicht)

Doch wie gesagt, es hat sich trotzdem rentiert, und Fotos wie dieses hier http://unet.univie.ac.at/~a0203330/P1010610.JPG schießt man ja auch nicht alle Tage   

Und vielleicht gibts ja noch den einen oder anderen Col Lauson Befahrer, der hier seine Erfahrungen posten wird.


----------



## thof (6. Dezember 2007)

Mir scheint der Col Lauson wird im Allgemeinen W->O gefahren, also von Valsaverenche nach Cogne, zumindest habe ich das bisher so gelesen. Wäre es denkbar (sehr verwegen) den Lauson auch O->W zu fahren? Welche Abfahrt ist die bessere?


----------



## Biking_Flow (6. Dezember 2007)

Nachdem ich den Col Lauson inzwischen auch erfolgreich bezwungen hab, kann ich sogar eine Antwort auf diese Frage geben  

Ost-West ist sicher genauso machbar, schließlich ist der Pass in West-Ost auch kein Zuckerschlecken. Der Unterschied ist aber, dass du von Valsavaranche kommend doch ca. 60-70% des Uphills fahren kannst, was von Valtoney aus nicht der Fall sein wird - ich schätze mal, dass du bis zum Rifugio Vittorio Sella kaum mehr als ein paar 100 Meter im Sattel bergauf kommst. Danach wirds mal ein Stück gehen, aber das wars auch schon.

Abfahrtsmässig ist der Westen ein flowiger Trail, der Osten technischer. Insgesamt würd ich den Col lauson also W-O empfehlen.

Danke an der Stelle übrigens an Marco für dieses Kleinod - ich hoffe sehr, dass jeder, der dort drüber fahrt diese Landschaft schätzt und mit der entsprechenden Sorgfalt behandelt.

Viel Spaß beim Planen!


----------



## stuntzi (6. Dezember 2007)

lauson ost-west is a kaas wannst mi frogst . den traumtrail ab der hütte und auch noch darunter darfst wohl komplett raufschleppen und die abfahrt nach westen wird dann eher öde, die ist schließlich bergauf fast komplett fahrbar. bis auf die obersten 200-300hm übel steiles schotterraufschleppen. das wird in der anderen richtung allerdings auch eher zum schotter runterschleppen wenn du pech hast.

der langen rede kurzer sinn... lass es bleiben.


----------



## thof (6. Dezember 2007)

stuntzi schrieb:


> der langen rede kurzer sinn... lass es bleiben.



ok!


----------



## Carsten (8. Dezember 2007)

wir hatten bei unserem Westalpencross alle gemeint, das ginge auch anders herum, zumal man dann bei der Abfahrt auf halber Höhe noch in einen Trail abzweigen kann.
Der Aufstieg ist aber sicher länger und anspruchsvoller von Congne her, 









Ostseite (Cogne)

die Abfahrt nach Osten ebenfalls.Besonders oben werden nur ganz wenige fahren können (bis S4 im Geröll) (nach Westen ist die Abfahrt 100% fahrbar, S3 vorausgesetzt)





Westseite


----------



## thof (8. Dezember 2007)

Danke Carsten,

das bestätigt meinen ersten Eindruck. Eine komplett fahrbare Abfahrt wäre uns natürlich lieber als eine fast komplett fahrbare Auffahrt. 1600hm Schieben bergauf ist allerdings auch doof.
So wie's im Moment aussieht werden wir W-O fahren und die Paradiso Runde mitnehmen, bevor es weiter Richtung Süden geht.


----------



## Meri66 (11. Dezember 2007)

so nun muss ich auch noch was dazu schreiben  
wann plant ihr den den Col Lauson zu machen?
Wir sind auch gerade am planen für eine Gran Paradiso umrundung allerdings ab den 20.07.08 wer weis vielleicht sehen wir uns dann, ich winke dir den zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thof (11. Dezember 2007)

Ist noch nichts fix, aber da könnten wir uns evtl begegnen. Bist ja mit Deinem Wikinger-Helm nicht zu übersehen, Snorre!


----------



## Long Pete (30. März 2008)

Kein neuen thread, so bleibt alle info zusammen.
Auf die Karte startet  unten Ronco Canavese ab Ingria der Alta Via del Canavese , seht mir besser aus wie Busalternativ; hat einer infos zu dieser strecke:
- Piste bis Pastutere 1018, dan etwa 700hm (A San Rocco 1921)auf 5,5Km denke  diese strecke ist fahrbar 
- bis colle crest 2040 paralel mit hohenlinien komplet fahrbar?
- colle crest nacch Posio 1450 600hm  6 km  komplet fahrbar?
- Posio   Mot Arzola  2058 (4 km 700 hm, nicht fahrbar)Alpe dei Lago (1860 fahrbar) 
-Alpe di Cola (2200)(3km 350hm fahrbar) 
- downhill nach Valsoani und bagni
- ab bagni weiter auf gta  bis noasca(parallel mit höhenlinien so ganz fahrbbar?
Wer weiss mehr, wer hat diese stercke bereits gefahren?


----------



## Hatehiller (16. Juli 2008)

Bin die ersten zwei augustwochen mit Auto und Bike in der Gegend von Chamonix unterwegs, wer lust hat mir Gran Paradiso gesellschaft zu leisten ist eingeladen! Kurze SMS und es könnte sich spontan was ergeben, am besten natürlich sobald als möglich (das ich dann nicht gerade auf dem Mont Blanc stehe)
Fahrstil Enduro,
Gruß Thorsten 0049 176 20796579


----------



## volkerracho (20. Juli 2008)

studiere auch gerade die Karten. Wir sind auch in der ersten Augustwoche in der Gegend. Col Lauson habe ich das erste mal vor 20 Minuten in der IGC-KArte gelesen und mal bei der Suche eingegeben. ISt ja ein interessanter Thread.
Wenn man S2-S3 fährt ist das ganze also von Val Savaranche aus machbar, ggf mit ein wenig schieben? Wir sind schon alte Leute und nicht mehr ganz so von der Unsterblichkeit überzeugt.....


----------



## Carsten (20. Juli 2008)

auf der DVD Abenteuer Alpencross 3 bekommt Ihr einen sehr guten Eindruck von der Sache.
Details auch auf meiner HP oder bei www.nobrakes.de


----------



## volkerracho (20. Juli 2008)

@ Carsten: Habe ich mir gerade durchgelesen. Klingt gut, auch wenn wir fahrtechnisch sicher nicht euer Niveau erreichen werden wir uns das antun. 
Die No Brakes-Seite ist super, daher kam auch maßgeblich die Eingebung es dieses mal mit den Westalpen zu versuchen. 
Danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## Biking_Flow (21. Juli 2008)

@volkerracho: auf den Col Lauson ist realistischerweise mit in Summe ca. 30-45min Schieben bis zur Höhe von 3000m zu rechnen, ab dort gut 30 bis 45min Tragen. Abfahrt ist auf Carstens Niveau komplett fahrbar, für nicht so technisch versierte sind die ersten 150 Höhenmeter zu schieben, danach großteils fahrbar, mit einigen Schiebepassagen von der Hütte ins Tal.

Ein paar schöne Bilder gibts auch in unserem Video (siehe Signatur), abgesehen davon viel Spaß dort - und seid nett zu den Wanderern


----------



## Meri66 (21. Juli 2008)

volkerracho schrieb:


> studiere auch gerade die Karten. Wir sind auch in der ersten Augustwoche in der Gegend. Col Lauson habe ich das erste mal vor 20 Minuten in der IGC-KArte gelesen und mal bei der Suche eingegeben. ISt ja ein interessanter Thread.
> Wenn man S2-S3 fährt ist das ganze also von Val Savaranche aus machbar, ggf mit ein wenig schieben? Wir sind schon alte Leute und nicht mehr ganz so von der Unsterblichkeit überzeugt.....




Also wir kommen gerade von da ... und du wirst sehr viel schieben bzw tragen müssen. Der Winter hat den Weg sehr zugesetzt. Wir sind nicht die Schwächsten aber - das meiste sind wir wohl Hochgelaufen. Aber ist nicht so schlimm - landschaftlich super - Steinböcke ohne ende .... und die Abfahrt erste hälfte ein Traum, dann wird es sehr technisch - denn nur noch was für echte speziallisten fahrbar. Aber suuuuuuuuuuuuuper


----------



## Carsten (21. Juli 2008)

gute Info, bitte hier unbedingt gleich einen Lagebericht zur Schneelage abgeben: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4960121&postcount=2383


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volkerracho (21. Juli 2008)

Meri66 schrieb:


> Also wir kommen gerade von da ... und du wirst sehr viel schieben bzw tragen müssen. Der Winter hat den Weg sehr zugesetzt. Wir sind nicht die Schwächsten aber - das meiste sind wir wohl Hochgelaufen. Aber ist nicht so schlimm - landschaftlich super - Steinböcke ohne ende .... und die Abfahrt erste hälfte ein Traum, dann wird es sehr technisch - denn nur noch was für echte speziallisten fahrbar. Aber suuuuuuuuuuuuuper



Ich würde auch das Erlebnis mitnehmen. Mal sehen was meine Mitfahrer meinen. Wie lange würdest du denn die Schiebe/Tragepassagen zeitlich einschätzen?


----------



## Meri66 (21. Juli 2008)

hoch gesamt mindest ca. 3-4 Stunden also alles zusamengerechnet auch die letzen 400 Höhenmeter, dort geht es ans eingemachte mein Höhenmesser gab stellenweise 33% steigung an  - also da schulters du dein Bike sowieso -
Runter ja also wenn du kein exelenter Freerider bist also so normal Touri wie ich - würde ich meinen die ersten 400m runter laufen - den aber erlebst du ein super Serpentinentrail so S1 höchstens .... ein paar enge Spitzkeren aber machen laune- den nach der Refugio wird es mindest S2 - einige stellen S3 aber mit guter Technik noch sehr gut zu meistern - und den wird es sehr schwer mindest S4 ... da sind wir alle maschiert , also ab da nochmal gute 1 1/2 Stunden bergab .. Respekt an Carsten und seine Mannen - die wie man in Ihrem Film sehen kann, dieses Stück gefahren sind - das Stück war uns zu gefährlich, zumal wir alle Tourenrucksäcke hatten und ja die komplette Grand Paradiso Umrundung machen wollten - was wir geschafft haben.


----------



## volkerracho (24. Juli 2008)

hm, das ist allerdings recht viel. Primär wollten wir 7 Tage fahren und eine große Runde ums Matterhorn fahren. Starten wollten wir in Sion, also ähnlich wie unter www.nobrakes.de ,  dann Verbier, Fenetre Durand und dann ins Aostatal. Ich glaube das wir das spontan entscheiden werden ob wir uns noch die Gran Paradiso-Runde wie Carsten sie beschrieben hat geben oder mehr oder weniger direkt Richtung Theodulpass fahren und noch ein paar Tage im Wallis rumturnen. Habe mir im Buch von Beat zentner die Tour angesehen, wäre auch nett. Gran Paradiso macht nach deiner Beschreibung auch nur Sinn wenn das Wetter klar ist. In der Waschküche das Bike den Pass hochzerren ist eher weniger schön.
Danke für die Tips


----------



## Meri66 (25. Juli 2008)

Also wenn Ihr genügend Zeit habt - würde ich mir das schon überlegen und den Col Lauson noch in der Tour einbauen. Dies wird euch inkl Anfahrt wenn Ihr vom Aostatal kommt zwei Tage sicher kosten. - die Gegend ist super- klar schönes Wetter braucht man schon - ich wollte nicht bei schlechten wetter über den Pass - wäre wohl zu riskant. Aber gutes Wetter braucht Ihr auch beim Fenetre Durand  und Theodulpass ...


----------



## thof (25. Juli 2008)

Wir sind am 18.07. über den Col Lauson. Kurz nach/vor dem blauen Drahtseil herrscht eine fiese Schneewächte, die am steilen Fels zu umklettern ist. Dort ist Vorsichst geboten!

Achja übrigens kann ich nur diese Variante empfehlen:



thof schrieb:


> Mir scheint der Col Lauson wird im Allgemeinen W->O gefahren, also von Valsaverenche nach Cogne, zumindest habe ich das bisher so gelesen. Wäre es denkbar (sehr verwegen) den Lauson auch O->W zu fahren? Welche Abfahrt ist die bessere?



Wir habens in der Tat gemacht O->W. Mussten zwar 1600hm bergauf schieben/tragen, hatten aber dafür einen fast komplett fahrbahren Trail nach Valsavarenche. Der war die Schinderei allemal wert.

Übrigens sind wir am nächsten Tag über den Carro, das war echt lebensgefährlich, noch eine irre Menge Schnee, dazu werde ich aber wohl detailierter im Carro-Thread was schreiben. Wer schon mal was lesen will:
http://www.spessart-biker.de/forum/viewtopic.php?p=14237#14237


----------



## Meri66 (26. Juli 2008)

thof schrieb:


> Wir sind am 18.07. über den Col Lauson. Kurz nach/vor dem blauen Drahtseil herrscht eine fiese Schneewächte, die am steilen Fels zu umklettern ist. Dort ist Vorsichst geboten!
> 
> Achja übrigens kann ich nur diese Variante empfehlen:
> 
> ...




wart ihr zu zweit? uns sind zwei entgegengekommen 18.7.- wer weis vielleicht war Ihr das ja  wir waren eine 9 Mann-Truppe wir sind von 0st nach West.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thof (26. Juli 2008)

Ja, da sind uns die einzigen Crosser der gesamten Tour entgegengekommen, war schon ziemlich weit oben. Irgendwas mit Andi-Tours oder so auf den Trikots?
Wieviel seid Ihr nach der Hütte gefahren? Hand aufs Herz! Von der Fahrtechnik wart ihr sehr breit aufgestellt, oder


----------



## Meri66 (26. Juli 2008)

jo das waren wir - siehste ... da hätten wir uns fast noch auf dem Gipfel getroffen.
Gefahren bin ich noch bis zur ersten Brücke nach der Refugio und mit mir waren es dann noch vier meiner Kollegen. Danach sind wir aber den alle gelaufen - bis überquerung zur zweiten Brücke wo es dann in den Wald ging - dort wurde es für uns wieder fahrbar - zumindest für einige von uns.
Ja - das hast du gut beobachtet - ausgerechnet der einzige wo ein Fully hatte lief hoch und meist auch alles runter - zwei klasische Teerfahrer hatten wir dabei  - nun muss ja jeder selbst entscheiden - wir haben sie vorher darauf hingewiesen ... das wir auf Trails sind.


----------



## thof (26. Juli 2008)

Mir ist auch sofort aufgefallen, dass da nur HTs unterwegs waren. Ich hatte übrigens auch eines. Wen man so alles trifft! Habe gerade gelesen, dass Stunzi die Asietta-Kammstr. am selben Tag gemacht hat wie ich, der ist mir aber leider nicht begegnet, obwohl er entgegen gesetzt unterwegs war.
Tipp: Probiert mal den Lauson andersrum.


----------



## Meri66 (29. Juli 2008)

thof schrieb:


> Mir ist auch sofort aufgefallen, dass da nur HTs unterwegs waren. Ich hatte übrigens auch eines. Wen man so alles trifft! Habe gerade gelesen, dass Stunzi die Asietta-Kammstr. am selben Tag gemacht hat wie ich, der ist mir aber leider nicht begegnet, obwohl er entgegen gesetzt unterwegs war.
> Tipp: Probiert mal den Lauson andersrum.



Andersherum? hm dieses und nächstets Jahr auf jeden fall nicht mehr - vorher ist der Fenetre du Durand und der Theodulpass dran. Zudem habe ich noch eine offene rechnung am Val Mora zu begleichen - aber ob ich den Col lauson jemals so nehme wie Ihr- weis nicht. Ihr habt nicht gerade einen frischen Eindruck gemacht, als ihr da hochgestiefelt seid  - ich stell mir das wesentlicher mühseliger vor. Schon wenn ich alleine daran denke, wie unwegsam der Weg nach der Refugio wurde. So konnte man doch von West nach Ost - zumindest einiges mehr auf der anderen Seite hochfahren.


----------



## thof (29. Juli 2008)

Fenetre de Durand hatten wir einen Tag vor dem Lauson. Theodulpass kommt bei uns evtl. nächstes Jahr dran, aber mit dem Downhill auf dem Gletscher, nicht andersrum ;-)
Der Augfstieg von Cogne ist definitiv anstrengender. Da schiebst/trägst Du fast alles. Wir fanden den Trail hinab nach Eaux Rousses dieser Mühe wert. Auch passte so der Carro dann im Anschluß in die Tour. Wir fahren halt lieber bergab, und nach Cogne hätten wir das verblockte Gelände schieben müssen. Aber das ist Geschmacksache. Wir fandens Klasse. Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja das nächste Mal auf dem Theodulpass.
/pedale hätten wir auch beinahe getroffen.


----------



## pedale3 (20. August 2009)

...weiss Jemand wie es dies Jahr am Lauson aussieht? Überlege W->O als Runde von Aosta.

THX.


----------



## Snake (2. März 2010)

Jetzt will ich aber auch keinen neuen Thread aufmachen. War jemand von Euch schon einmal auf dem Gipfel des Gran Paradiso? Zu Fuß natürlich! Sicherlich nicht mit dem Bike!! 

Will Anfang Juni mit einem Freund da hoch (mein erster 4.000er - freu). Lohnt sich das und weiß einer, wie lange die Ansammlung von vermehrten roten Blutkörperchen anhält? Frage diese - nicht ganz ernstgemeinte Frage -, weil ich relativ kurz danach einen Alpencross mache und diese Bergtour einen schönen Begleittrainingseffekt hätte


----------



## swe68 (2. März 2010)

Snake schrieb:


> Jetzt will ich aber auch keinen neuen Thread aufmachen. War jemand von Euch schon einmal auf dem Gipfel des Gran Paradiso? Zu Fuß natürlich! Sicherlich nicht mit dem Bike!!
> 
> Will Anfang Juni mit einem Freund da hoch (mein erster 4.000er - freu). Lohnt sich das und weiß einer, wie lange die Ansammlung von vermehrten roten Blutkörperchen anhält? Frage diese - nicht ganz ernstgemeinte Frage -, weil ich relativ kurz danach einen Alpencross mache und diese Bergtour einen schönen Begleittrainingseffekt hätte



Bin gerade zufällig auf die Frage gestoßen.
Ich war 2007 (September) oben. Wir sind als Tagestour von Pont aus gestartet. 
Es ist wunderschön - der Blick von oben und unterwegs ist traumhaft. Ich bin sowieso ein großer Fan vom Aostatal. Es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. 
Macht ihr vorher noch Touren, um euch auf die Höhe vorzubereiten? Wenn ja, empfehle ich euch in der Gegend La Tresenta, ein eher selten bestiegener Nachbargipfel des Gran Paradiso. Genaugenommen ist es ein Schutthaufen, aber mit einem tollen Gipfelkreuz und einem Traumblick auf den GP. Wir waren 2009 oben (mal wieder als Tagestour von Pont aus ) - der Gipfel hat die Wochen vorher wahrscheinlich keine Gäste gehabt, wir sind zumindest auf keine Spuren gestoßen.

Da es sich um eine einmalige Tour handelt und ihr euch nicht länger in der Höhe aufhaltet (vermute ich), werdet ihr aber kaum von roten Blutkörperchen beim anschließenden Alpencross profitieren


----------



## Snake (3. März 2010)

Hy swe68,

wir werden wohl eher die softere Variante nehmen, also von Pont aus bis zum Rifugio Vittorio Emanuele II, dort übernachten und am nächsten Tag Aufstieg zum Gipfel und wieder runter zum Rifugio. 

Sag mal, was braucht man an Material? Es soll zwar der leichteste 4.000er sein, aber ich habe da was von Gletscherspalten gelesen und ein ausgesetztes Stück direkt unterhalb des Gipfels. Also mit Gletschern (außer der Tour am Großglockner zur Franz-Josef Hütte) habe ich noch keinerlei Erfahrungen gemacht. Steigeisen?

LG


----------



## Elmar Neßler (3. März 2010)

hi snake,

poste das doch mal im gipfeltreffen.at oder ähnlichen foren - da gibt's sicher mehr leute,die die tour schon gemacht haben.

ansonsten gibt's ja zahlreiche seiten mit tourenberichten und auch ausrüstungslisten.

ich war selbst noch nicht oben, aber mache halbwegs regelmässig hochtouren, skitouren etc.

wenn du noch gar keine erfahrung auf gletschern hast, solltest du aus meiner sicht vorher erst mal irgendwo etwas üben oder im idealfall mal nen einsteigerkurs beim DAV etc. zu dem thema machen. ist zwar auch kein hexenwerk mit steigeisen zu gehen, aber gerade als anfänger passiert's schnell mal, dass man die beine zu eng führt und stolpert oder sich im ungünstigsten fall die zacken eines steigeisens in die wade des anderen beins rammt ... auch die gehtechnik für steileres eis sollte man kennen und geübt haben. ohne steigeisen geht man da sicher nicht, auch bei guten bedingungen nicht! selbst wenn ich an anderen bergen von guten bedingugnen ausgehen konnte, hatet ich immer die steigeisen dabei, leiber einmal zuviel mitgeschleppt als deshalb bei guten bedingungen umdrehen zu m+üssen oder halt ne zitterpartie zu haben an einer kritischen stelle bzw. abzuschmieren ...

sicherungstechnik sollte auch kein komplettes fremdwort sein, die verhältnisse im juni kann heute ja noch keiner voraussagen, bei guten bedingungen gehen das sicher viele seilfrei, aber wenn's halt nicht optimale verhältnisse sind, sollte man halt auch gewappnet sein - oder notfalls umkehren und nix riskieren ...

wenn dein begleiter hochtouren-erfahren ist, kann er dir ja im vorfeld einiges vermitteln, aber ein test "im gelände" ist dennoch anzuraten. wenn dein begleiter aber auch anfänger ist, würd ich mir das überlegen, ob ihr nicht einen bergführer nehmt, einen anderen berg macht oder eben im vorfeld zusammen die basics bei einem hochtourenkurs erlernt. ist schon zu oft was schief gegangen ...

naja, du hast ja noch lange zeit dich zu informieren, ich würd an deiner stelle aber auch mal testen, wie du mit der höhe klarkommst, falls du's noch nicht weisst, wie du in so einer höhe reagierst.

ich weiss zumindest aus eigener erfahrung, dass der erste tag bei mir immer recht mühsam ist (z.b. aufstieg direkt auf 3000 m), nach einer nacht aber die akkus wieder recht voll sind und die höhe mir nix ausmacht (ostalpen). falls du aber langsamer bist mit der anpassung, wäre es nciht zu empfehlen so flott zum gipfel zu wollen, sondenr dann halt noch mal eine akklimatisierungsrunde zu drehen.

viel spass auf jeden fall,

ciao,
elmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snake (3. März 2010)

Hallo Elmar,

lange nichts voneinander gehört  

Bin zwar seit ich laufen kann, regelmäßig in den Alpen unterwegs und mache 2010 meinen 6. AX, aber im Bereich Hochtouren habe ich keine Erfahrungen. Meine höchste Höhe war bislang 2.800m, von daher weiß ich auch nicht, wie mein Körper reagiert, wenn es weiter hoch geht. 

Reicht denn eine Akklimatisierung - Tag 1 von 1.900m auf 2.700m (Übernachtung) / Tag 2 von 2.700m auf 4.000m und wieder runter auf 2.700m (Übernachtung) / Tag 3 von 2.700m auf 1.900m runter- nicht aus?


----------



## Biking_Flow (3. März 2010)

Snake schrieb:


> aber im Bereich Hochtouren habe ich keine Erfahrungen. Meine höchste Höhe war bislang 2.800m, von daher weiß ich auch nicht, wie mein Körper reagiert, wenn es weiter hoch geht.



Dann wuerde ich dir wirklich dringend empfehlen, nicht gleich den Gran Paradiso als erste Hochtour zu machen! Du kannst einen Alpencross unter keinen Umstaenden mit einer alpinen Hochtour vergleichen, und auch wenn der Gran Paradiso ein relativ leichter 4000er ist, so musst du doch sicher am Gletscher gehen koennen und vor allem fuer den eigentlichen Gipfel ein kurzes Stueck klettern.

Wenn du bergerfahrene Kumpels hast, wuerde ich zuerst mal eine Hochtour auf einen einfacheren Gipfel machen oder ansonsten einen Kurs beim DAV belegen.


----------



## Elmar Neßler (3. März 2010)

hi snake,

stimmt, schon länger nix gehört ...

ob DIR das reicht, weiss ich nicht. mir würde es reichen. reist ihr denn entspannt an d.h. habt ihr noch eine Ü auf 1900 oder fahrt ihr direkt von daheim (nachts oder früh morgens los) bis zum startort auf 1900 und marschiert zur hütte auf 2700 m?

ich hab bei meinen touren sicher zu 90% immer die variante mit anfahrt über nacht gehabt (oder sehr kurze nacht und dann früh morgens los), da ist man natürlich schon im vorfeld geschlaucht, aber logistisch hat's für mich nie anders sinn gemacht, weil die anreise eh lang genug ist, da wäre ein extra tag für übernachtung am fusse des ziels zu viel gewesen. wie gesagt, nach dem anreisetag mit aufstieg (z.b. bis 3000 m am ortler zur payerhütte) und einer nacht schlummern ging's am folgetag immer ganz gut, aber das ist einfach individuell. mein kumpel hatte z.b. morgens häufiger kopfschmerzen, z.b. auch an der marmolada (nächtigung auf 2600 m). nachts kam dann das abendessen raus und morgens ging's ihm elendig, er konnte nix essen und nur wenig trinken. wir haben dennoch die tour versucht und unterwegs wurde es etwas besser, so dass wir über den gipfel auch wieder heil zurück zur hütte gekommen sind. aber zwischenzeitlich hat ihm das kaum noch spass gemacht - logo.

und 4000 m ist doch noch mal was anderes als 3300 m oder auch "nur" 2800 m.

vllt. hast du ja die chance einen leichteren 3000 im vorfeld zu machen, ich hab z.b. im mai 2007 mal das zuckerhütl solo gemacht. das will ich dir jetzt nicht zwingend nahelegen, auch da geht's über gletscher (einfache), aber so früh im jahr kannst du halt auch noch theoretisch eine skitour machen und die spalten sind in der regel zu. bei entsprechenden bedingungen kann man dann auch schon mit steigeisen losziehen, war zumindet 2007 am zuckerhütl so. um übung auf gletschern zu kriegen, hilft's halt aber alles nix, da muss man immer wieder auf gletscher drauf  im dealfall eben unter fachmännischer anleitung, um die basics zu lernen. es gibt aber sicher diverse möglichkeiten um mit minimiertem risiko auf gletschern zu üben. wie gesagt, in den div. alpinforen kriegst du da sicher gute tipps, wenn du masgst.

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Bergsteigen-Lehrbuch-Ratgeber-Formen-Bergsteigens/dp/3765454354/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1267616442&sr=1-1"]Bergsteigen: Lehrbuch und Ratgeber für alle Formen des Bergsteigens: Amazon.de: Georg Sojer, Pepi Stückl: Bücher[/ame]

ich hatte mir mal vor ein paar jahren das buch gekauft, das gibt einen guten überblick über die themen. aber theorie und praxis können halt auch voneinander abweichen bzw. man muss halt erst seine erfahrungen sammeln mit der zeit.

wenn du die ganze ausrüstung noch nicht hast, musst du halt auch schauen, ob sich leihen anbietet oder eben investiert wird. ich hatte mir irgendwann halt alles gekauft, fand das mit dem leihen (trotz AV-zugehörigkeit) zu umständlich. das kostet dann halt mal einen grösseren haufen, aber dann hat man die sachen auch einige jahre.

eispickel, steigeisen, seil, reepschnur, karabiner, hüftgurt, bandschlingen, GLETSCHERBRILLE, hut / mütze usw.

ciao,
elmar


----------



## swe68 (3. März 2010)

Hi,
wenn es denn gleich ein 4000er sein soll, dann empfehle ich Dir ebenfalls dringend, vorher 
- Umgang mit Steigeisen zu üben (auch im Fels, es gilt, 2 Geröllfelder mit Steigeisen zu überqueren)
- Knotentechnik und gehen am Seil zu lernen
- Umgang mit dem Pickel zu lernen
Um die Höhe kennenzulernen, sind Eingehtouren, auf denen Du außerdem oben genanntes üben kannst, wichtig.
Der Gran Paradiso ist zwar wirklich eher leicht (sofern man das von einem 4000er sagen kann), sollte aber nicht unterschätzt werden. Zwar halte ich den Gletscher für relativ unproblematisch (wir waren im September da und haben keine Spalte gesehen, die groß genug war, um reinzufallen, aber das heißt nicht, dass keine da war), aber herausfordernd ist das trotzdem. Der Bergschrund erfordert sichere Steigeisentechnik und für den Fall der Fälle Spaltenbergungskenntnisse.
Für die Blockkletterei am Gipfel ist absolute Schwindelfreiheit unabdingbar - und gerade hier ist eine Anpassung an die Höhe wichtig, damit man sich voll konzentrieren kann.
Ich empfehle euch neben Eingehtouren einen Bergführer (es sei denn, Dein Partner hat tiefe Kenntnisse und ist bereit für die Verantwortung). Außerdem solltet ihr aufs Wetter achten - der Berg ist ziemlich großflächig mit stellenweise steilen Abbruchkanten, da sind schon Leute bei schlechtem Wetter verlorengegangen.
Auf jeden Fall ist es eine schöne Tour, für die der Aufwand lohnt.

Nachtrag - schon genannte Tipps bezüglich weiterer Informationen + Quellen sehe ich genauso!

Du brauchst Hochtourenausrüstung.


----------



## Uphillerer (3. März 2010)

Besser mal in einem Bergsteiger-Forum informieren.


----------



## Snake (3. März 2010)

Ok, Ihr habt mich überzeugt. Mal eben so da hoch ("kann ja nicht schwerer sein, als ein AX") und wieder runter iss nicht. Ich reg mich immer über die Idioten auf, die mit Sandahlen in den Bergen herumkraxeln und dann muss ich mir auch selber an die Nase packen und das ganze doch etwas anders angehen. Habe komplett keine Ausrüstung dafür. Werde mal mit meinem Spezl sprechen und dann sehen wir weiter. Danke!!!!!! 

Das habe ich in einem Forum gefunden: _Verwundert beobachten wir die Vielzahl der die Normalroute empor steigenden Gruppen. Auf dieser Route sollen zwar Gletscherspalten wirklich selten sein. Die teilweise ohne Steigeisen und unangeseilt aufsteigenden "Wandergruppen", scheinen sich der Risiken aber nicht wirklich bewusst zu sein._

Vielleicht mache ich dann doch eher die Umrundung mit dem Bike (um das Thema mal wieder auf den alten Stand zu bringen)...


----------



## Elmar Neßler (3. März 2010)

da oben am gipfelgrat rumzuturnen ist sicher ganz was anderes als alles, was man während einer transalp-tour erlebt ... kenne den grat am gran paradiso zwar nur aus der fachliteratur und von ein paar fotos, aber stellen I-II hat er ja schon - und exponiert ist er dazu. an sowas sollte man sich halt langsam rantasten oder sich eben einem bergführer anvertrauen.

am eisjöchl kannst du recht problemlos zur hohen wilde raufmarschieren, da steht man auf gut 3500 m und es ist technisch leicht (kein gletscher). wäre als test für die höhe ggf. interessant, aber die runde lohtn erst ab anfang juli, weil die stettiner hütte vorher noch zu hat ...

ist sehr häufig auf gletschern zu beobachten, dass sehr viele einfach der spur nachgehen (wenn sie denn vorhanden ist) und sich nicht sichern bzw. noch nicht mal gross schauen, wo sie da rumstapfen. ein restrisiko hat man an sich immer, und wenn's 100 mal gut geht, einmal reicht, und man liegt in der spalte und kommt nimmer raus (mit etwas pech sind die lichter auch gleich aus ...), wenn man nicht weiss wie das geht bzw. halt nicht gesichert war ...

es gibt ja genug 3000er, die nicht so schwer sind und über die man sich langsam zu einem 4000er "hocharbeiten" kann. so habe ich auch mal angefangen mit den einfachen gipfeln und mit der zeit wurde es halt immer etwas anspruchsvoller und höher. aber allein die höhe ist's ja auch nicht, der berg sollte "zu einem passen". dann macht's auch spass! ich denke, ihr werdet auch was anderes finden passend zu eurer erfahrung.

es gibt auch ein buch das grob "die leichtesten 3000" heisst, da könnte man sicher ein paar anregungen finden. oder eben bei gipfeltreffen.at, da wird die frage nach dem ersten 3000er auch immer wieder mal diskutiert ...

und ein gran paradiso läuft ja nicht weg, wenn man sich mit der zeit verbessert hat, spricht ja nix dagegen in ein paar jahren das unterfangen in angriff zu nehmen. ich hab da auch noch ein paar "höhere ziele" in der hinterhand, mal schauen, wann's sich für mich ergibt


----------



## Snake (7. Juni 2010)

...will den alten Thread noch einmal aufwärmen. 

Ich war letzte Woche auf dem Gipfel des Gran Paradiso (habe es doch gemacht ). Es war meine erste Hochtour und Hut ab, ganz schön anstrengend. Die Luft saugt einem ab 3.500m ganz schön viel Energie raus (10 Schritte gehen, durchatmen, dann weiter...). Gletscherspalten habe ich nur eine gesehen und die sah tief aus. Auf dem Gipfel dann aber absolute Traumsicht (bei Traumwetter). Man könnte den Mt. Blanc, Mt. Rosa und das Matterhorn sehen. 

Runter wurde es dann superheftig, da die Sonne den Schnee dermaßen erwähmt hat, dass man (ab 3.300m) bei jedem oder jedem 2. Schritt (!) bis zu den Knien, teilweise bis zur Hüfte einsank. Das war unheimlich kräftezehrend. Da waren die im Vorteil, die Schneeschuhe anhatten. 

Fazit: Absolute Traumtour, die man aber nur mit solider Kondition und dem entsprechenden Material für Hochtouren (war ich froh, dass ich den Eispickl hatte) in Angriff nehmen sollte.


----------



## Elmar Neßler (7. Juni 2010)

na dann glückwunsch zum gipfel und vor allem zur gesunden rückkehr.

schneeschuhe sind in der "zwischensaison" fast imemr eine gute hilfe, habe ich auch mal irgendwann für mich herausgefunden, so dass ich im zweifelsfall das zusatzgewicht mitnehme. das einbrechen auf gletschern ist bei mir auch eher mit mulmigen gefühlen verbunden, könnte ja auch mal ne falltür sein, über der die schneebrücke nicht mehr hält ...

anyway, viel spass, dann bei den nächsten gipfelzielen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snake (7. Juni 2010)

...ja, wo Du es sagst. Ich bin an einer Stelle eingebrochen und hing mit einem Bein bis zur Hüfte im Schnee. Allerdings unterhalb des Gletschers beim Rückweg. Als mein Kumpel an der Stelle vorbei kam, erzählte er mir nachher, dass dort ein dunkles Loch war. Keine Ahnung was passiert wäre, wenn ich mit dem ganzen Körper durchgeknallt wäre und wie tief der Hohlraum darunter war. Gut, dass ich angeseilt war...


----------

